# Seagull S6 vs. Norman ST40



## postup

I think I've narrowed down my choices for my first guitar to the following:
a Seagull S6 or a Norman ST40, both cedar topped.

I'm looking for input/feedback.

The Seagull is a bit out of my original price range, but I find it easier to play due to the wider neck.

The Norman is used, so I can get it a little bit cheaper. They guy I'm dealing with seems like a great guy who really knows his stuff, so I'm not too worried about the used factor.

I've tried playing them both (the Norman new at a store), but I am very new at this, so it's hard for me to notice any significant difference between the two. In other words, my crappy, slow-mo butchering of "Love Me Tender" sounds the same to me. 

What would you do?


----------



## greco

postup said:


> The Seagull is a bit out of my original price range, but I find it easier to play due to the wider neck.


If it is only a *bit* out of your price range and you find it easier to play, I would go with it. The comfort you have with the wider neck is important.

*Take your time *and try to play lots of guitars for comparison.

Cheers

Dave


----------



## GuitarsCanada

Both are good guitars. Made my the same company. Godin manufactures them out of Quebec. I have a Seagull Artist. Very well built instrument. I have also had Normans and they are very nice as well. Comfort is important so dont get the Norman if it strictly price and you are not happy with the feel when playing it.


----------



## Donald77

Hi


I am very interested in the Norman st 40.

For the moment i have a seagull s6 and a Martin d15.
I am still a beginner, and i find the neck of the Martin
small in regard to the seagull. It is 4 mm less wide!
The s6 wide neck is very good for my hands.

I was wondering if the neck of the st40 was a wide one
ore a smal (martin) one.

Greetings from oversea


----------



## xuthal

I own a Norman and it's a good guitar,the neck is very slim compared to a martin or seagull neck profile.I didn't think i would like it when i first played it but it grew on me.The neck is slightly wide with a slimmer profile,the second widest neck i have of all my guitars,compared to a steel/classical crossover travel guitar.The wider neck helps,i had a tanglewood with a shallow neck like the Norman but not as wide and would get hand cramps from playing too long.
Tonally when you play a Norman it will have more bass than a Seagull.Being that these two guitars you are considering are both cedar topped they will have a broken in more bass heavy tone.I have never played a Norman with a cedar top,mine is spruce and already is a little bass heavy.If you prefer a darker tone i would say got with the Norman,if you prefer a more open and trebly sound go with the Seagull.
Like others have said above,if the Normans neck is uncomfortable for you and you prefer the neck of the seagull you should consider it.


----------



## Donald77

Hi

Isn't it so that the Norman st40 has a bit more bass than the seagull s6, because it has mahogany back and sides?


----------



## ccuwan

*+1 for the Seagull*

I have a Seagull pro flame maple myself which was my first acoustic and has satisfied me for 14 years as my only (wooden) acoustic. As the Norman is as well made by Godin, I would expect it to be of similar quality. 

I agree that you should buy the Seagull if it feels more comfortable because nothing is more important whether a beginner or highly experienced. If you are going to excel at this, you will be investing a considerable amount of time with your instrument so a small additional investment now is well worth while. 

An additional benefit that I think I see from watching Kijiji etc. is, the Seagull should bear a better resale value should you choose to upgrade at a later date.


----------

